
The man who could stop planes - creamyhorror
http://www.bbc.com/travel/story/20160210-the-man-who-could-stop-planes/?
======
danielvf
The author is lucky to be alive.

By her story, the man she meet used almost every predator trick in the book.
Forced teaming, uncanny guesses, illusionary social proofs showing his power,
hints of vulnerability, quick answers for obvious problems with his story ...

Even the the title "The man who could stop planes" would be more accurately
described as "The man who claimed to be able to stop planes"

------
stegosaurus
`We're sorry but this site is not accessible from the UK as it is part of our
international service and is not funded by the licence fee.`

Tor it is!

